# Square Mile Sweet Shop



## huw (Sep 13, 2012)

Couldn't find a thread for this. New (well I missed it the first time round) at Square Mile.









My bag arrived today but I've forced myself to let it rest a bit before opening. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

No but looks interesting. Post up when you do try it


----------



## huw (Sep 13, 2012)

Sure - probably will crack tomorrow, but then I've got a few shots worth of Red Brick to finish off first so might leave it another day or so. The bag is actually sealed (in the original meaning of the word) so opening it will feel like an event!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I just bought a bag but no machine until Monday to try it on! Looking forwards to it though.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

It sounds like a great name for a coffee though! Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## huw (Sep 13, 2012)

Well the seal has been broken:









The image of liquorice allsorts flowing out of the roaster is very appropriate - I've never tasted espresso that tastes less like coffee if that makes sense?! Fruity and sugary with an aftertaste of liquorice. Will let it rest a bit more and try in a couple of days...

FWIW I brewed it like I do Red Brick - 18.5g in for 30g out in 30s (18g VST).


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Really fancy trying this out, how does it taste after leaving it a few more days? Did you try it as a flat white? Last question was it reasonably easy to get a good shot, or is it a bit fickle?


----------



## huw (Sep 13, 2012)

I had some mid week but wasn't really awake so the caffeine was more important than what it tasted like. Will try some tomorrow and let you know. I've not tried it in milk as I only drink shots...

Didn't seem too fickle to get a good shot but then with a stepped grinder and a PID-less Classic it's not as if I have much to fiddle with!


----------



## huw (Sep 13, 2012)

Just looked on the Square Mile site and they've changed the blend so not sure how useful an update will be!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx (Oct 24, 2011)

Laynes Espresso in Leeds have it on starting tomorrow so I'm going to try some there.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Well managed to get some of the previous blend,far too fresh at the moment but Liquorice, liquorice and more liquorice with red fruity aftertaste for me. Not tried it in milk but made some for my wife who said it was fruity and quite bitter compared to Red Brick (our main bean). Very strange sensation indeed. Found out Wellingtons in Edinburgh will have it from next week too, may need to try a shot from them to see how it should taste.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Freemans in Marchmont have some on this weekend. I'm going to try it on Monday.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

cracked a bag of this open today and have ground some quite coarsely for the aeropress at work, any recommendations for a good brew method for this bean?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it was intended for espresso but I can imagine it would be nice in Aeropress too. I might try some with my new aeropress filter.


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

yeah I know but I have 3 bags from square mile i have to get through (red brick, jirmiwachu and sweet shop) so am putting each on a little aeropress duty at work too.

I'm nowhere near as scientific with the aeropress as some people as I am usually quite happy to wing it because i find it quite forgiving, so using the inverted method I poured my water that was a minute off the boil, gave it a stir for 10s and just let it brew for about 45 seconds before flipping and slowly plunging (15 seconds or so).

i have to say not bad, it's definitely very fruity in the cup but it was a bit of a muddle and i was hard pressed to pick out any majorly distinctive notes but overall it was a very enjoyable drink.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm just about to go and have a proper play with the current SweetShop, I had a sneeky taste on day 2 and found Apples, Pears and Plums baked in brown sugar(if you've ever done that?) but quite a bit of roast in the foreground which I'm hoping will have mellowed. It's been 5 days now though and I can't hold back any longer!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried the sweatshop a few days ago and really enjoyed it. Found a lot more body than I was expecting and all sorts of fruit that I couldn't really distinguish. I reckon it'd work quite well brewed; I have a bag of the Ethiopian constituent and that's lovely.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I have spent a couple of days in the SweetShop now and with about a shots worth left I can say I have explored as many of it's shelves as I can find! My best result has been 18.4g > 29.7g in 31 seconds + pre infusion at 94c, resulting a majorly sweet, true 'SweetShop' experience of Marzipan and Candied Lemon Peel. Given it's components and resultant character in the cup, I'm surprised at how easy it's been to work with!

I would happily chomp though another bag if need be but given how good this one has been I'm really looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> I tried the sweatshop a few days ago and really enjoyed it.


HaHaHaHa!!!







Intentional? (Soooo many jokes!)


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh god. Bloody auto-correct, honest!


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Been trying a bag of this over the weekend. I quite like it, a bit more unusual than what I normally go for, probably not a coffee I'd want every day but good occasionally! Found it works with the exact same grind settings and a slightly higher dose than Red Brick which is good for switching back and forth.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm half way through a bag of this currently and really enjoying it so far. For what it's worth I've found it very easy to work with but it can be a little flat if the grind or temperature is off. Overall similar profile to red brick has worked very well for me. As a starting point I followed the recommendation on their website and went from there. Prefer it as an espresso (as opposed to with any milk).


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I, too, am halfway through a bag. It's really easy to work with and I'm getting some great shots.

I am loving the candied lemon, but I'm not overly keen on the liquorice finish, so overall I think I prefer the Red Brick, but I think that's just my personal taste.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Got some today and thought bloody hell 12 quid a bag this had better be good. Then got home and realised I've been mugged and it is only 10 quid direct. Fingers crossed I like it.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Plus postage though would have made it over £12.

I really like sweetshop, but its not an everyday coffee. Its a bugger to get right, I was grinding finer than I've ever ground before but it was worth it for all the fruit and acidity. YUM!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

So far I'm not a fan







I'm getting the really bright citrus acidity but that isn't for me. It's like taking my least favourite HasBean light roast and then cranking upto 11. I'm going to leave until the weekend to see if it chills at all, otherwise its back to the darker roasts for me.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Southpaw said:


> So far I'm not a fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either down-dose and grind finer, or, 50 second ristretto the hell out of it. Both should tame the acidity


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep. You need to work with this blend, and don't worry about trying extremes to get the taste right.

Too sour? Extract more.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Time to try again







thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bought some, let it rest a good week. Wow, rarely does one come across a blend as mediocre and hyped up as this! Last time I will be chucking this mob and of my hard earned! The worst thing is, I have a bag of Red Brick to plough through next


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Red brick is a whole lot better than this.

I'm still not enjoying the sweetshop, my least favourite coffee I can remember.

I'd like to try it in a cafe somewhere to see if it is me or the coffee.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

My half a bag has been sitting at the back of the cupboard for ages along with an equally nasty but opposite end of the taste spectrum wait rose Sumatra. Solution was to blend together with the result being just about palatable and has saved both from the bin.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

This is one of the favourite espressos i've made at home.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Waitrose/squaremile blend?







I might be making it wrong but it never worked for me.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried this as an espresso this morning. It was only roasted on Thursday so still a bit early. 18g=> 40g 47 secs.

I'm generally getting massive sweetness, a boat load of fruits and lime/tartness.

I'll give it a few more days and slacken off a bit to see what happens....but so far so good IMO.

What every it's going to be it's going to be on the crazy curve.


----------

